# 554 554 5.7.1 <[email protected]>: Recipient address rejected: Access denied (state 14



## JannuBl22t (Aug 25, 2010)

*554 554 5.7.1 <[email protected]>: Recipient address rejected: Access denied (state 14*

Hey!

When I try to send emails from gmail to my email account I get this error:


```
Delivery to the following recipient failed permanently:

    [email protected]

Technical details of permanent failure:
Google tried to deliver your message, but it was rejected by the recipient domain. We recommend contacting the other email provider for further information about the cause of this error. The error that the other server returned was: 554 554 5.7.1 <[email protected]>: Recipient address rejected: Access denied (state 14).
```
Anybody knows how to fix it?

I use dovecot and postfix.


----------



## JannuBl22t (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: 554 554 5.7.1 <[email protected]>: Recipient address rejected: Access denied (state*

Also here I'm having a problem too:


```
Connecting to: smtp.domain:587
Connected.
 220 newsletter.domain ESMTP Postfix
 EHLO entrydb.com
 250-newsletter.domain
250-PIPELINING
250-SIZE 10240000
250-VRFY
250-ETRN
250-AUTH PLAIN LOGIN
250-ENHANCEDSTATUSCODES
250-8BITMIME
250 DSN
 RSET
 250 2.0.0 Ok
 MAIL FROM: <[email protected]>
 250 2.1.0 Ok
 RCPT TO:<[email protected]>
 554 5.7.1 <[email protected]>: Recipient address rejected: Access denied
 RSET
 250 2.0.0 Ok
Disconnected.
```


----------



## JannuBl22t (Aug 25, 2010)

*Re: 554 554 5.7.1 <[email protected]>: Recipient address rejected: Access denied (state*

Oh, here's my config:


```
alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases
alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases
command_directory = /usr/sbin
config_directory = /etc/postfix
daemon_directory = /usr/libexec/postfix
debug_peer_level = 2
home_mailbox = Maildir/
html_directory = no
inet_interfaces = all
mail_owner = postfix
mailbox_command =
mailq_path = /usr/bin/mailq.postfix
manpage_directory = /usr/share/man
mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain, localhost, $mydomain
mydomain = my.domain
myhostname = my.host.name
mynetworks = my.home.ip, my.web.server.ip, my.mail.server.ip
myorigin = $mydomain
newaliases_path = /usr/bin/newaliases.postfix
queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix
readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.3.3/README_FILES
sample_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.3.3/samples
sendmail_path = /usr/sbin/sendmail.postfix
setgid_group = postdrop
smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_mynetworks
soft_bounce = no
unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 550
```


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: 554 554 5.7.1 <[email protected]>: Recipient address rejected: Access denied (state*

Yes its a classic example of GIGO - Garbage In - Garbage Out.

You need to provide correct details of your email POP, SMTP server, username and password., etc and a fully qualified domain name. You only have a FQDN if you are setting up a server.

Do you have a single computer on a home network?
If yes you dont need to use sendmail or postfix, either enter correct details
into your preferred mail client or use a web mail account gmail.


----------

